# Pymatuning?



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone like to share any recent info? Heading to north end for a week on Friday but trailering boat able to launch anywhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

GRW said:


> Anyone like to share any recent info? Heading to north end for a week on Friday but trailering boat able to launch anywhere. Thanks in advance.


It's pymy go catch um bud! They are there


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Everyone is hammering them at pyma weve been getting limits


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

What techniques are you using? I'll be vacationing there in mid-july and never fished there before. Will be targeting walleye.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Seriously, every thing is working. Drifting harnesses in shallow to deep and trolling cranks too.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I must really stink at fishing. Fished yesterday from 7-noon and today from 6:30-11:30 and aside from a dozen perch we only caught 6 walleye w only three keepers. Largest was 27” but not quite the action we had hoped for. Did not see one other boat net a fish. One guy at the dock had one eye but that was it. We trolled cranks all depths.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Some days are better than others. There’s been days i caught 20 one day and none the next. Dunno what happened may be fish ate too much day before and werent hungry.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Bdawg check your pm.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Heading up to Pymy later this week. I've never been there before but we'll be there from Thursday thru Monday. Any suggestions? We're mainly looking for LMB action, but if the bite isn't there we're happy to try something else.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

The bass bite will be good but if your looking for walleye its a bit tough rite now.Panfishing is good but you will have to sift thru a lot of dinks!!! Its the summer doldrums.Now if it cat fish your in for a treat.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Icenut, glad to hear the bass bite is good! Do you think we'll be good fishing the typical features, or are there specific locations we should be looking for?


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

Can't help much with the bass but the Walleye's on the bottom seem to be pretty inactive but the ones suspended 12-15ft are feeding but still a tough catch. These past few weeks the lake seems to shut down around noon (for me at least) earlier the better for catches.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just as a heads up Goose season opens this weekend.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi ducknut, can you explain to me as a non-hunter? I assume you're telling me there are things I should be aware of.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just be aware that the group of geese may be decoys and the the people that put them there would appreciate if you or others didn't try to fish in them. Please respect the hunters they are just trying to enjoy their sport too.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Understood. I, nor anyone in our group, would be inclined to disturb anything that wasn't ours. We'll be out in the early morning fishing, midday we plan to have the dogs out for a swim, and maybe cruise around early evening. Hopefully, we will not be in anyone's way.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It's not the disturbing something that's not yours I have had fisherman in my decoys fishing it's very hard to get a goose to come in with a fishing boat in the decoys . I spoke to one last year that was very funny he didn't realize they were decoys and hunting season was open. After we we chatted a bit and laughed he told us to kill all we could and motored off. He was very polite about it. We only need a little bit of shore line.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

I had no idea. I'm glad you said something though, Thank You!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Stuck, are you fishing from shore or a boat? And are you staying in the state camp ground on the south end or north end?


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey inland,
We’re staying in a rental in central pymatuning (PA side). We’ll be renting a pontoon boat for a couple days.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Enjoy yourself good luck fishing.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

In the North end. Fish between Tuttle island and shore with buzz baits for largemouths, and fish the mud flat area north of Clark island and you should pick up a few largemouths.


----------



## stuckonshore (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks guys!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I like to drive through the flocks to get them flying. helps the hunters out.


----------

